# Puppy fever got me!



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

So, I went & picked up my new addition this evening! I couldn't stand it no more, lol. BIG shout out & special THANKS to someone special who placed this beautiful pup with me. Hoping she'll be a fine weight puller & possibly an ADBA conformation dog when she's old enough.
(eta: if the pix are big or too small, thank my phone lol)
Introducing....................
Circle M's B-wildered & B-jeweled aka Ices


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

AWESOME! what a pretty dog!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cute congrats Bev!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks  she's a doll so far! She's still adjusting, but she'll fit in just fine! She loves Trinity & Roller, but Roller don't know how to play easy yet. She thumped her tail 90 miles a minute when her & Roller met, lol. I'll get better pix tomorrow after work. Her & trinity are curled up on the couch right now, asleep.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

grats on your new critter


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

im so glad nini and boogie like her!!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Awe she is cute congrats.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Congrats!  enjoy the calm before the storm lol


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Im lovin those eyes!!  B..E..A..Utiful girl there  I really hope she turns out for you 
congrats!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks everybody! I'm sure she'll turn out just fine. Lol @ calm before the storm.

Jessie, we can't thank you enough for this gorgeous lil girl! Thank you so much for placing her with me. We'll make ya proud


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Very cute, awesome puppy bev!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Very cute!!! Is this the pup I saw on fb awhile ago?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Congrats , very pretty girl


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

CONGRATS!!! Sooooo cute!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Cute babeh! And well do I know about that puppy fever business. Thankfully I have worked with some young dogs while I've been living @ Matrix. Otherwise, I have been puppy-free for 4 years. Ack!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats!! that is awesome!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks everyone! Yes, aireal, this is the pup from fb. I had to keep it hush bc it was a surprise for the youngins lol. 

She greeted me at the door today when i got home from work, tail goin 90 miles a minute & lickin me all over my pants legs lol. Poor thing was stuck @ home with a 2-legged big sister that wants to ride her like a pony, but she tolerated it well.

I love my Rolls Royce.... But boy, it feels good to have an APBT again!

Lindsay, your lucky to have the job you do. I'm stuck dealing with people all day lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

so cool! and such a cute pup! So happy for you! Can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats Bev!She's beautiful,I can't wait to see what you do with her!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Lisa2 and Amy! I'm so excited to see what she'll do for me. She's a good pup so far. She sleeps through the night, is mastering potty training, and has already backed Roller into a corner lol. Roller hasn't figured out he's bigger & stronger than her, and got a lil rough with Ices, she growled a few times, and he sat down, cocked his head to the side & just looked like "what the heck!?" lol. So far, so good, and I couldn't be more proud to have her. She's opening up and adjusting very quickly. Her tail is constantly going 90 miles a minute, except when she's unsure of something, like the vaccum, but she's very confident and stands her ground. I'm very pleased! More pictures to come soon.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I am so in love with Ices. You are a lucky lady Bev. I cant wait to hear about all the greatness you two will do.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> I am so in love with Ices. You are a lucky lady Bev. I cant wait to hear about all the greatness you two will do.


 thank you so much Sharon! I can't wait to find out what she'll do for me. I know i want to get her CGC & TT in due time, as well as give wp & conformation a go, too. We've got high hopes for this little girl, & with Jessie's help & experience in wp, we should be in for a fun time!


----------

